# weird encounters with canadians



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

a buddy of mine and i were driving home from a great night of duckhunting one night on a dirt road doing the normal speed when suddenly we spotted a wounded winged honker running down the road. luckly we missed it bya few inches. i wanted to get out and shoot it but it was pretty much dark and i figured coyotes gotta eat. just wanted to hear if anyone else has had any weird encounters with these sky carp


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You know, those are the ones that are carrying jewelry!! :wink:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh, you are talking about geese :wink: I saw the topic and was going to tell story after story about the Canadian hockey players I went to college with.... :lol: My bad! 8)


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

My dad and myself were heading out to the spread one morning in the boat. As we stopped on an island to look the spread over a honker jumped off the island right beside the boat. Since it was like 45 minutes early I didn't think we should shoot it so we grab the paddles and started smackin' it. I finally jumped out of the boat and grabbed it by the neck just as my dad swung to hit it. Well it just happened that my head was between him and the goose. Laid me right out in the water. I didn't let go of the goose though. It did end up havin' two bracklets on though. I found out later it was a run away from the call flock up the river. Oh well a band is a band. I never did get rid of the head ache that day.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

A few years ago at the golf course Edgewood in Fargo I was golfing with my uncle and his boy. If you are familiar with Edgewood you know that there are a lot of geese that stay there. Well on the 18th hole my cousin decided that it would be a good idea to try to hit one with a golf ball. He hit it right in the chest as it was standing next to its offspring. The big goose took off after him and nearly got him right in the head. If he wouldn't have ducked the goose would have taken his head off! It was probably one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Imagine this 10 year old kid running down the fairway screeming like a girl. I laughed so hard I almost fell down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shot one last fall, dead. Went to pick it up and it was a bloody mess. As I was walking back to the spread, someone yells to get down. After I get up and start walking the bloody, dead goose comes out of it's shell and flaps HARD enough that my hand went numb. The thing flew right in front of 3 hunters (none with a loaded gun) and it flew back to the river.....about 3 hours later I could feel my hand again. :huh: I need to get a dog.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Down around my house in the cities the geese always land on top of houses, you can sometimes look around at the roof tops and count up to ten geese in the neighborhood, the ducks do it too.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

we had a goose come in our decoys and we shot it, I walked up and grabbed it as it was laying dead. I threw it under a supermag decoy and about 15 minutes later were just sitting in out blinds when all of a sudden the decoys the goose was under pops up and the goose stands thier for a second and takes off it flew straight away from us and got away.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

My dad was in his loader a few years back out at our cabin when a flock of canadas flew over and one just dopped out of the flock. No reason why that we no of. Dad gets out of the loader and chases it down as it is running towards the water. He made a giant dive at it and caught it. Bad day for that goose. Weird things happpen


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

There have been many times that I have grabbed my 3 iron as a means of self defense at any of the courses back home. Those fat geese don't take kindly to anyone down there. There has also been many a slice that has went careening into a group of them from my clubs. Its always an interesting experience when golf course geese are involved, hunting or golfing. However, they dont hold a candle to the geese that like to hang out along the bike path. Its quite funny to watch them chase around joggers and walkers.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

There were a couple articles in wildfowl magazine one was about a guy who shot a ducks wing completely off, he turned to another duck and realized that the duck he shot was flying with one wing. The other one was of a guy who put a pintail in the freezer to have it mounted. He shut the freezer came back sometime later opened the freezer and the duck flew off. Believe what you want, i don't believe it but it was in the magazine.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Last year, I shot a big canadian and it fell dead as a door knob out in our decoys. Paddled out to get it, and just when I started reaching down to pick it up the thing dove on me. Needless to say never saw that bird again. That would have been my first goose, but technically I never got it :eyeroll:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

wtrfwlr....I read those same stories and it was a woodie that took off out of the freeze...not a pintail!! :lol:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I know this kid who shot a duck a did not pay attention when it was coming down and it hit him in the head and knocked him down.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------

